# Grandjean, SF Payette - is it clear?



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone been from Warm Springs to Kirkham (SF Payette)? Any wood? I'm considering running it tomorrow, so let me know soon. Thanks.

--Jos


----------

